
Live to hack, hack to live - J3L2404
http://inspirated.com/2011/04/09/live-to-hack-hack-to-live
======
rednum
This may sound controversial, but isn't it true that it is somehow easier to
devote your life to something meaningful when you are facing death? Purely
anecdotal evidence, but it's easy for me to spend entire day on reddit when I
think that I have 50 years of life left to do some cool things, but when
something reminding me of inevitable death (which may come in fact any moment)
happens I instantly get to do something I consider 'useful'.

(I don't want to dimnish this story - I just think that while my opinion is
quite unpopular, it is worth expressing here.)

~~~
spoiledtechie
Your thought reminded me of one of my favorite PostSecret Postcards. This
website actually allows you to order them, so I bought one and have it hanging
in my cube at work. Sort of reminds me not to stray.

[http://postsecretcollection.com/PostCards/b3897ff62dc048b187...](http://postsecretcollection.com/PostCards/b3897ff62dc048b187373c04930f0732/Psst
--Heres-a-secret----Your-last-mortal-thought-will-be---why-did-I-take-so-many-
days---just-like-t)

~~~
abbasmehdi
This gave me chills.

------
xigit
Here's the earlier thread about this story :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2266924>

still one of the best programming stories i have heard

------
peteretep
I felt this way when my Kindle broke at a start of a holiday, and I ended up
with 20,000 lines of code near the end.

